# Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?



## Ghanja (13. Januar 2005)

Es ist bekannt, dass sich die Schonmaße des Zander vielerorts doch erheblich unterscheiden. Gerade die 45 cm Marke erscheint manchen als zu gering. Sicherlich, das maß "richtet" sich ja immer nach den hiesigen Gewässern und der jeweilige Verein kann es sogar selber heraufsetzen aber dies soll hier nicht zur Debatte stehen. Nehmen wir einfach mal an, wir müssten im Rahmen für eine interne Regelung für ein Schonmaß abstimmen - für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich denke, dass 60 cm gut ist. In unseren Gewässern sind die Zander auf 60 cm gesetzt......


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Das kann man in meinen Augen nicht verallgemeinern, da das auf das jeweilige Gewässer, die dortigen Bedingungen, den Besatz, die Menge an Futterfischen und letztlich auch auf die genetischen Besonderheiten des dort vorkommenden Zanderstammes ankommt.


----------



## Mac Gill (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

55cm sind OK -> da ist dann auch schon mehr als ein Fischstäbchen drann...


----------



## Ghanja (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ist mir schon klar - es geht hier rein um die allg. Meinung zu dem Thema (wenn ich einen Baggersee mit lauten kleinen Zandern habe sind 60 ja schlecht möglich).


----------



## Palerado (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich finde 50cm (wie bei uns) in Ordnung.
Im Gegensatz zum Hecht ist bei einem Zander der Grösse schon genug Fleisch dran um ihn sinnvoll und "lohnend" zu verwerten.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

bei uns ist das Schonmaß 60.. und das finde ich sehr gut ! ! !


----------



## the doctor (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Wenn, dann würde ich das eingrenzen!
55cm bis 75cm währe in meinen Augen, Die Maße, wo der Fisch mitgenommen werden kann....
Alles was drunter oder drüber ist, sollte schonend wieder zurückgesetzt werden...Es sei denn, der Fisch ist krank oder etc......

-Meine Meinung-


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

also ich finde einige fische ab 40 cm schon voll in ordnung.
zum glück sind die schonmaße nicht bei 75 cm !!! denn dann hätten
wohl viele nur gaaaanz selten die möglichkeit ihren eigenen fang zu essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Von einem 50 cm - Zander kiregt man bei normalem "Futterzustand" schon zwei schöne Filets runter - das als Koch.
Bei uns im Fluss, wo man durchaus gut und schnell wachsende Zander in (in meinen Augen) genügender Menge findet, sind 60 cm "kurz genug", das als Angler.


----------



## Teibei (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Wenns nach mir geht Schonmaß min. 60 cm und eine viel geringere Entnahme! Allerhöchstens 1 Fisch (Zander/Hecht) pro Tag !


----------



## Palerado (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Von einem 50 cm - Zander kiregt man bei normalem "Futterzustand" schon zwei schöne Filets runter - das als Koch.
> Bei uns im Fluss, wo man durchaus gut und schnell wachsende Zander in (in meinen Augen) genügender Menge findet, sind 60 cm "kurz genug", das als Angler.


Ich habe es jetzt auch rein als Fischesser gesehen. Es hängt natürlich auch immer davon ab wie der Besatz in dem Gewässer ist.
Das ist aber zu variabel und deshalb halt nur die Einschätzung als Gourmet


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

oh man bin ich froh, dass einige von uns hier nicht die gesetze machen.
auf uns werden noch immer mehr und mehr beschränkungen zukommen.
kann ja jeder selber so machen wie er es möchte,aber wenn wir schon selber ein schonmaß von meinetwegen 60 cm angeben würden, dann würde wohlmöglich das schonmaß auf 70 cm gesetzt. wo soll sowas enden ???
ich halte es so, dass ich jeden fisch kaputt kloppe der maß hat ! und die nehme ich auch mit nach hause.


----------



## mikemolto (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Moinsen,

äh, war das Mindestmaß nicht der Grundgedanke, das ein Fisch in seinem Leben
einmal ablaichen kann ??|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Die meisten mir bekannten Angler halten sich ohnehin an ihr persönliches 
Mindestmaß über dem gesetzlichem. #6 #6 

Maßig, wenn ich mal an unser Hamburger Zandermindestmaß denke, ist ja ganz
nett. 
Für den " Pott " bevorzuge ich jedoch lieber etwas größer.


----------



## Holger (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

50 cm reicht voll aus. Und als Maximalentnahme 2 Stück pro Tag. Egal an welchem Gewässer.


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich habe mal für 55cm gestimmt. Denn zum größten Teil, ist dies die Durchschnittsgröße an den hiesigen Gewässern. Zum größten Teil fängt man hier Zander in einer Größe zwischen 50 und 60cm.


----------



## BigEarn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oh man bin ich froh, dass einige von uns hier nicht die gesetze machen.
> auf uns werden noch immer mehr und mehr beschränkungen zukommen.
> kann ja jeder selber so machen wie er es möchte,aber wenn wir schon selber ein schonmaß von meinetwegen 60 cm angeben würden, dann würde wohlmöglich das schonmaß auf 70 cm gesetzt. wo soll sowas enden ???
> ich halte es so, dass ich jeden fisch kaputt kloppe der maß hat ! und die nehme ich auch mit nach hause.


 
Mensch Aga, das heisst "kapott kloppen" hab ich dir doch erklärt!!! |supergri 

Ansonsten solls jeder machen wie er will. Wer seinen 146 cm Zander   zurücksetzt ist genauso zu akzeptieren, wie jemand der einen gerade maßigen Fisch mitnimmt, wenn er ihn verwerten kann.
WEr sein Gewässer kennt und eine gesunde Einstellung zum angeln hat, wird auch verantwortungsbewusst mit den Beständen umgehen. Dafür braucht es kein extra hohes Mindestmaß. Die Leute, die sich um die Bestände nen Teufel scheren und diese evtl. ernsthaft schädigen, werden sich dafür eh nicht interessieren. #c


----------



## buddha (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde 50cm (wie bei uns) in Ordnung.
> Im Gegensatz zum Hecht ist bei einem Zander der Grösse schon genug Fleisch dran um ihn sinnvoll und "lohnend" zu verwerten.



Also so eine Aussage find ich traurig  :c  !!! 
Ich denke das ist nicht der Sinn eines Schonmaßes #d


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Halte 55cm für o.k., aber 35 cm oder 40 cm sind echt traurig...wie sollen da die Fische noch vernünftig abwachsen..und die Angler die einen 45er Zander zurücksetzten sind leider auch eher selten...deswegen ist ein höheres Schonmaß wichtig...echt schade...und jeder will natürlich nur dicke Zander fangen...


----------



## Palerado (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Also so eine Aussage find ich traurig  :c  !!!
> Ich denke das ist nicht der Sinn eines Schonmaßes #d


Ich habe ein paar Posts weiter unten noch eine etwas genauere Erläuterung geschrieben.
Das von mir angegebene SChonmass bezieht sich rein auf die Verwertung.
Was bestandsmässig sinnvoll ist kann ich als LAie leider nicht beurteilen und ist nunmal auch in jedem Gewässer verschieden.
Deswegen hatte ich diesen Aspekt rausgelassen.


----------



## Frede (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Also:

 Grosse Raubfische sind schlechte Futterverwärter!!
 Deshalb find eich das schonmaß 45 cm bei uns richtig.

 Gruss , Frede


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Bei uns hat der Zander ein Schonmaß von 50 cm, das finde ich gut!!!


----------



## Frede (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Man soll doch die gefangenen Fische verwerten.Wieso sollte nan dann auch 45 cm Zander zurück tuen?


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Also ich persönlich finde ein Maß von 45cm recht klein. 
Was will man da Verwerten???#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@frede: damit der Bestand an gr. Zandern wächst und der natürliche Nachwuchs irgendwann das Gewässer mit genügend kleinen Zander versorgt...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Heisses Thema...

bei uns liegt das S.maß LEIDER noch bei 40 cm und hoffe das sich das am 21.01.05 ändert ...
in der Jahreshauptversammlung!

Denoch ist es von Gewässer zu Gewässer zu betrachten!
Wir Besetzten keine Zander & Hechte das zur Info

Habe für  55 cm gestimmt...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Oliver03 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich nimm manchmal 50er mit, wenn ich Heißhunger auf Zander habe!
Wenn ich allerdings an einem Tag erst Zander gegessen habe und einfach keine Lust mehr drauf hab, wandert bei mir auch nen 70er oder 80er zurück ins Element.
Was ich damit sagen will: Es kommt nicht auf das Schonmaß an, sondern auf die Menge der Zander die man entnimmt!

Ich aber denke das 50 ein gutes Schonmaß ist! 
Aus drei Gründen!
1. man hat schon etwa 400-500g Filet
2. Bis zu dieser Größe wachsen die Zander wesentlich schneller als danach!
3. Bis dahin haben sie meistens bereits abgelaicht!


----------



## BeeJay (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich persönlich finde ein Maß von 45cm recht klein.
> Was will man da Verwerten???#c


Japp, eben.
Abgesehen davon- natürlich fangen alle an sich zu beschweren, wenn man das Mindestmaß auf 60 cm setzen würde, aber damit wäre vielerorts dem Zanderbestand sehr geholfen. 
Es geht hier primär nicht um die Frage, *wie groß sind die Filets*, sondern eher: *wieviel Entnahme kann ein Bestand verkraften*.
Die in den vorgeschriebenenKursen vermittelten "Grundsätze", nämlich dass ein Fisch einmal ablaichen sollte (das *muss* laut Lehrmeinung ja reichen) und dass größere Räuber schlechtere Futterverwerter sind, ist im Bezug auf die Bestandsentwicklung und -erhaltung absoluter Quark! |kopfkrat 

Besser ein Zander hat die Möglichkeit 2,3,4,...,x-mal abzulaichen und während seiner Lebenszeit, da er ja mehr als ein 45er vertilgen kann, tüchtig unter den kranken und lahmen Futterfischen aufzuräumen.
-->Ein besserer und gesünderer Bestand wäre die Folge, da sich Parasiten und Krankheiten unter den Futterfischen schlechter ausbreiten können - denn merke: auch die eigene Brut vom letzten/vorletzten/... Jahr ist Futterfisch! 
Ein weiterer Nebeneffekt ist noch, dass im Gegenzug auch weniger geübte Angler die Chance auf einen 60er/70er Zander hätten (was natürlich kaum funktionieren kann, wenn in dem betreffenden Gewässer schon die 45er geknüppelt werden).
Die Holländer haben es uns vorgemacht, dass starke Raubfischbestände sich positiv auf die Gesundheit der Friedfischpopulation auswirken und sich nur so eine gesunde Jäger-Beute Beziehung einstellen kann - von der Möglichkeit für den Angler, kapitale Räuber zu fangen mal ganz abgesehen. 

Warum treibt es die ambitionierten Angler immer an die entlegen(st)en Gewässer der Erde? 
...genau dorthin wo sonst kaum Fische entnommen werden? 
...warum sind da die *Kapitalen* so zahlreich?

Na, dämmerts? #6  

BeeJay


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich finde 60 cm bei uns gut, weil wir hier nicht ganz so optimale Zandergewässer haben und dadurch auch nicht allzu viele laichfähige Zander, die für Nachwuchs sorgen können. Also noch etwas Schonfrist ist schon nötig, um einen natürlichen Bestand zu erhalten #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

bei uns sinds vielerorts 50cm und das ist Ok. 60cm find ich etwas zu groß gewält wenn ich mir die winterabgewachsnen 58er anschaue (hier im durchschnitt) würde man sich echt fragen warum man den zurücktun soll. deswegen ist 50 oder auch 55cm ein gutes mittelschonmaß das jeder versteht und akzeptieren tut (naja fast jeder)|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@Pfiffie79


Tja, es kommt auf die Gewässer an, wie die Zander abwachsen können und auch auf die reele (=erfolgreiche) Laichmöglichkeiten.
Wo 50 cm stark ist , ist er bei uns dürr ...


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Also ich finde 50 cm sind schon OK , 60 sind wirklich etwas viel für ein schonmaß ...


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich denke, ein Maß von 60cm ist durchaus auch sehr gut denkbar. Ich denke aber auch, das man diese Schonmaße nicht zu sehr pauschalisieren sollte. 

Es kommt halt immer auf das Gewässer an, dem Besatz und vorallem dem Angeldruck und die Fangbegrenzungen (so fern vorhanden). Für mich wären das die Kriterien, um ein Schonmaß festzusetzen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

An zum beispiel kleinen gewässern finde ich es viel wichtiger die menge zu begrenzen, und die sollte nicht höher wie 1 Zander pro angeltag sein.


Richtig, vielerorts sind die Zander dürr......bleibt die frage gehört der zander dort auch rein wenn er nich abwächst...fühlt er sich dort gut???? dies sind fragen die ich mir dann stellen würde.

Kann der zanderbestand verbutten und sollte dann das maß weit runtergestzt werden um dem entgegezuwirken????


wären alles mögliche fragen, ich kann allerdings nur von meinen gewässern reden, und da werden viele zander zwar net groß aber dick (ausnahmen gibts immer).


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> An zum beispiel kleinen gewässern finde ich es viel wichtiger die menge zu begrenzen, und die sollte nicht höher wie 1 Zander pro angeltag sein.


 
Das ist ja das nächste Problem. Dies umzusetzen, mit einer Tageskarte, ist nicht das Problem. 
Sobald aber Jahreskarten da sind, ist diese Regelung völlig daneben. Da sollte dann doch ein Fanglimit, auf´s Jahr gesehen, festgesetzt werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@ pfiffie79

richtig, die Frage stellt sich, ob wirklich überall Zander hingehört.
Es ist leider immer mehr Mode zu "enthechten" und Zander zu setzen, die nicht hochkommen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Jahreskarten gibts fast immer und jahreszeitlich gesehen gibt es genügend tage an dem man mehr wie einen fangen kann und da hat die regelung durchaus sinn. eine extra begrenzung für jahreskarten fürs ganze jahr gesehen halte ich für falsch, weil wenn das limit erreicht kaufe ich mir ne tageskarte und entnehme weiter (wenn man das wirklich darauf anlegt).


setzt natürlich voraus das sich alle an diese bestimmungen halten, habe dies jahr erst erlebt als einer zu mir sagte den nächten 46er gibts mir den tuste nich zurück (schonmaß 50cm).


----------



## BeeJay (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Fanglimits sind faktisch nicht kontrollierbar. Das setzt ständige Kontrollen voraus und da liegt das Problem.
Thema: ein Fisch dabei, 5 im Auto...
Ich hab noch keinen Kontrolleur oder Wasserschutzpolizisten gesehen, der noch irgendwelche fahrbaren Untersätze gefilzt hätte. 
In Vereinen mag das wohl teillweise gehen, aber Papier ist geduldig und wenn der Fisch nicht eingetragen wird, dann... nä?
Der einzige Ausweg aus dem Dilemma ist auf die Vernunft der Angler zu vertrauen und für das Bewußtsein zu werben, dass es tatsächlich etwas bringt, einen 45er Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. 
Sozusagen "auf Wiedersehen - bis in 2,3,4... Jahren..." #h  #h  #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@Beejay

Ein Fischereikontrollör hat meiner auffassung nach auch nicht das recht im auto nachzusehen (hoffe liege da net falsch). dies muß die örtlich polizei tun.


----------



## BeeJay (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

eben 
\Edit: dass der Fischereiaufseher es nicht darf, da bin ich mir  sicher, bei der Wasserschutz allerdings nicht. 
Wie auch immer, ich wollte damit lediglich ausdrücken, dass es Blödsinn ist, Regeln (in diesem Fall Fangbegrenzungen) aufzustellen, die man eh nicht kontrollieren kann.

BeeJay


----------



## Palerado (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Die Kontrollen kann man wirklich kaum durchführen. Da sehe ich keine Chance. Gerade bei Jahreskarten natürlich völlig unmöglich.

Bei vielen ist auch die Meinung:"Bevor ein Anderer dem abschlägt nehm ich ihn mit"
Wenn man flächendeckend das SChonmass herauf setzen würde, so würde man damit den Sinn der kompletten Schonmaßregelung (einmal ablaichen) in Frage stellen. Warum soll denn der Zander eine Sonderbehandlung erfahren.
WEnn man also das Maß meinetwegen deutschlandweit auf 60 anhebt, dann muss man das für Hecht auf 70 (fiktiver Wert) und das für Karpfen auf 47 oder weiss der Geier anheben.

Wenn dann kann man wirklich nur Schonmasse pro Gewässer erheben, aber dazu muss der Bestand auch erstmal wirklich bekannt sein.


----------



## BeeJay (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man flächendeckend das SChonmass herauf setzen würde, so würde man damit den Sinn der kompletten Schonmaßregelung (einmal ablaichen) in Frage stellen. Warum soll denn der Zander eine Sonderbehandlung erfahren.


Sonderbehandlung eventuell, denn der Zander ist einer der am meisten beangelten Fische in Deutschland. Wäre das so schlimm?
Nach meiner Meinung bzw. Erfahrung könnte man generell das Schonmaß bei jeder Fischart ohne Probleme um 10% heraufsetzen, ohne dass es den Anglern wirklich weh tun würde - im Gegenteil den Beständen würde es helfen.

Sicher spielen die Umstände am betreffenden Gewässer eine gewisse Rolle, aber grundlegend wäre eine Schonung gut. Um beim Beispiel Zander zu bleiben, ein 45er ist gerade mal eben ein Teenie und hat seine beste Zeit gewissermaßen noch vor sich. 
Welcher Angler träumt nicht von außergewöhnlichen Fängen - und die rücken durch das ständige "Räubern im Kindergarten" in weite Ferne.

BeeJay


----------



## ChristophL (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Fanglimits sind faktisch nicht kontrollierbar. Das setzt ständige Kontrollen voraus und da liegt das Problem.
> Thema: ein Fisch dabei, 5 im Auto...
> Ich hab noch keinen Kontrolleur oder Wasserschutzpolizisten gesehen, der noch irgendwelche fahrbaren Untersätze gefilzt hätte.
> In Vereinen mag das wohl teillweise gehen, aber Papier ist geduldig und wenn der Fisch nicht eingetragen wird, dann... nä?
> ...


 
Das gilt für Schonmasse ebenso.

Schonmasse und Limits sind für die ehrlichen Angler und darum sollten die auch Sinn machen und nicht die ehrlichen Angler kastrieren damit mehr für die Schwarzangler übrig bleibt.

Übrigens bezweifle ich, dass der Zander der Fisch überhaupt ist (was das beangeln angeht), sondern denke vielmehr, dass das nen Blinker-Hamburg-Zanderkant Hype ist.

Nur damit Meterfischen rumschwimmen die den Jungfischen die Nahrung bzw. diese selbst verknuspern Schonmasse zu erlassen führt langfristig zu kleinen Beständen von wenigen großen Fischen - die nichtmal gut schmecken.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Palerado (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Natürlich ist ein 45er Zander noch nicht wirklich alt.
Ein Schwein das geschlachtet wird auch nicht.

Irgendwie ist diese Diskussion schwierig, da es keine allgemeingültigen Regeln geben kann.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es richtig ein Mindestschonmass zu haben und die Vereine können es dann je nach Gewässer abändern.
Warum soll man noch stärkere Einschränkungen vornehmen. Man muss halt irgendwann auch mal an die Vernunft der Vereine glauben wenn man schon nicht an die Vernunft des Einzelnen glaubt.

PS: Ich weiss dass der Vergleich mit dem Schwein sch... ist.


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Wenn man das Schonmaß z.B. auf 60cm raufsetzen würde, ist doch doch klar, dass die Schnittgrößen im Laufe weniger Jahre deutlich ansteigen würden! Warum? Weil keine Zander im Bereich von 35cm bis 60cm getötet werden! Gerade die Fische in der Größe von 40cm bis 60cm machen in vielen Gewässern nahezu 80% der gefangen Zander aus. Und jeder Angler träumt doch von besseren Fischen! Also, da haben wir es doch! 
Und die Fische unter 60cm, die sonst bei den aktuell geltenden Mindestmaßen getötet würden, können also auch noch am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen! Das würde im Laufe der Jahre auch einen solideren Zanderbestand mit einem guten Unterbau geben! 

Es ist in der Tat so (und das zeigt sich schon seit Jahren), dass viele gute Zandergewässer schnell von Anglern belagert werden und auf "Teufel komm raus" entnommen wird. Irgendwann brechen die Fänge ab und es bleibt ein Restbestand an guten Fischen, der schwer zu fangen ist. Kleine Zander unter dem Mindestmaß gibt es noch genügend! 
Dieses Phänomen ist typisch!
Es dauert dann einige Jahre bis die verbliebenen Zander wieder einen guten Bestand aufgebaut haben und dann kommen wieder die Angler..............! 

O.K., jetzt kann man sagen, dass man bei meinem Vorschlag (60cm) auch den Bestand dahingehend kaputtangeln kann, dass überwiegend Fische unter 60cm verbleiben!
Nein, denke ich nicht! Es bleibt immer ein viel größer Bestand an Zandern unter 60cm, als z.B. bei einem Maß von 45cm. Und somit ist die Zahl der laichenden Fische jährlich viel höher. So kann Bestände nicht so schnell kaputt angeln!

Es gibt nun einmal momentan einen bundesweiten Zander-Run, der derzeit unaufhaltsam ist und leider auch noch durch einige Personen medienwirksam propagiert wird! 

Und wenn wir alle die momentane, gute Angelqualität halten wollen, sollte man neue Regelungen ausdenken! Und da helfen nur höhere Mindestmaße und Fangschbeschränkungen!  

Und nun mal ehrlich: Wer ist auf die Zanderfilets angewiesen? Niemand, denke ich! Man sollte es als gelegentliche Ergänzung des Speiseplanes sehen, als mehr nicht! Wenn man teilweise sieht und hört, was so entnommen wird (Hamburg, viele andere Bereiche in der BRD), dann gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass der Zander zur täglichen Mahlzeit gehört!  #d 

Oder ist es bei einigen die Angst, dass ein anderer Angler den Zander fangen könnte??? 
Man sollte besser Angst um die Bestände haben und um viele erfolglose Angeltage, die in der Zukunft folgen können! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## BeeJay (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich weiss dass der Vergleich mit dem Schwein sch... ist.


 
Nene, ist schon klar. Ich denke wir haben das Problem alle erfaßt. Mir geht es grundsätzlich darum, dass man eine Brücke zwischen den abstrusen deutschen Gesetzen ("...jeder maßige Fisch muss außerhalb der Schonzeit mit") und seiner eigenen Strategie in Sachen Entnahme finden muss. Ich setzte Zander unter 60cm zur Bestandsschonung zurück, von daher würde mich eine Anhebung des Schonmaßes sogar tierschutzrechtlich auf die sichere Seite bringen. ich denke, das ist ein Punkt, über den jeder mal nachdenken sollte. 

Egal auf welchem Niveau sich die Schonmaße befinden, wir würden immer drüber diskutieren können - es ist wie bei Tempolimits. Man begrenzt auf 70 - damit alle Welt wenigstens unter 90 bleibt - oder so ähnlich.  |supergri 

Wir haben ein Schonmaß von 45cm, was bedeutet, dass auch reihenweise 42er/43er/44er *langgezogen* werden. Es ist übrigens ein Irrglaube, dass es 45cm-Zanderweibchen schon notwendigerweise geschafft haben *einmal* abzulaichen.

BeeJay


----------



## anguilla (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich halte 60cm nicht nur für sinnvoll, sondern langfristig für zwingend erforderlich!!

Zur Begründung haben  BeeJay und Ingo Suntken bereits alles gesagt!


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich habe für 50 cm gestimmt.Zum einen ist das Schonmaß in unserem Verein 50 cm und zum anderen kann ich ja selbst entscheiden ob ich den Fisch verwerte oder zurücksetze.Ich hab schon Zander mit 52-53 cm mitgenommen,aber auch wieder zurückgesetzt.

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Japp, eben.
> Abgesehen davon- natürlich fangen alle an sich zu beschweren, wenn man das Mindestmaß auf 60 cm setzen würde, aber damit wäre vielerorts dem Zanderbestand sehr geholfen.
> Es geht hier primär nicht um die Frage, *wie groß sind die Filets*, sondern eher: *wieviel Entnahme kann ein Bestand verkraften*.
> Die in den vorgeschriebenenKursen vermittelten "Grundsätze", nämlich dass ein Fisch einmal ablaichen sollte (das *muss* laut Lehrmeinung ja reichen) und dass größere Räuber schlechtere Futterverwerter sind, ist im Bezug auf die Bestandsentwicklung und -erhaltung absoluter Quark! |kopfkrat
> ...



Sehr gute Meinung!! Teil ich absolut!!! #6


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> WEnn man also das Maß meinetwegen deutschlandweit auf 60 anhebt, dann muss man das für Hecht auf 70 (fiktiver Wert) und das für Karpfen auf 47 oder weiss der Geier anheben.



Ehm, und wo wäre da das Problem??? #c


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

mein persönliches Schonmaß liegt bei *60 cm  !
*würde es allerdings begrüßen wenn z.B. 80 cm als eine "Obergrenze" eingeführt werden .... nicht nur bei Zandern - auch ähnlich bei Hechten  oder Barschen...


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm, und wo wäre da das Problem??? #c


Ein Problem in dem Sinne ist das nicht. Ich bezweifle nur den Sinn des Ganzen.
Warum soll ich nicht auch mal nen 50er Zander oder nen 60er Hecht mitnehmen?
Warum muss sowas immer verboten werden?

Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach sind wir Angler in unserer Entscheidungsfreiheit mittlerweile genug beschnitten. Ich persönlich brauche keine weiteren Einschränkungen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle nur den Sinn des Ganzen.
> 
> Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach sind wir Angler in unserer Entscheidungsfreiheit mittlerweile genug beschnitten. Ich persönlich brauche keine weiteren Einschränkungen.



Es geht nunmal eben nicht um uns Angler, sondern den Fortbestand der Bestände, der Kreatur an sich !
So weitläufig sollte man schon denken, dass wenn die kommenden X Jahre auf diese Art & Weise weitergemacht wird, Angler bestimmte Einschränkungen zum eigenen Wohlergehen nicht akzeptieren wollen, ihm irgendwann sein wunderbares Hobby keinen Spass mehr machen wird ... da ihm Anblicke dieser wunderschönen Tiere verwehrt bleiben werden.


Ich weiss, man braucht/muss/soll/kann/darf/will immer erst handeln wenn die Katastrophe schon eingetreten ist ... ein Grundhandlung des Menschen.

*Aus Fehlern lernt man ... leider oftmals viel zu spät !*

meridian​


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ob beschnitten oder nicht, der waidgerechte Angler sollte für sich entscheiden ob er denn nicht den gesetzlichen Mindestmaßen gut 10cm zuschlagen kann. Ich denke zuviel wäre sicherlich das nicht. Es sind Mindestmaße, die eingefordert werden und die sollten auch mindestens eingehalten werden. Besser ist es jedenfalls sich in diesem Grenzbereich pro Fisch zu verhalten als dem Kochtopf den Vorrang zu geben.
Weiterhin sollte sich jeder eine Entnahmegrenze, sofern nicht vorgeschrieben, setzen und nicht auf „Deibel komm heraus“ alles entnehmen, da es ja dem Mindestmaß entspricht.

Ich fände eine gesunde Eigenkontrolle besser als jedes Reglement. Aber die Realität sieht oft viel beschämender aus...


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich frage mich gerade ob es diese Art von Threads schon gab bevor dieser ganze Elbhype und Zanderkantquatsch angefangen hat.

Bei uns angeln sehr wenige auf Zander, da die meisten Vereinsmitgliedern den Hechten bzw. Karpfen nachstellen.
Nun ja seid drum. Ich persönlich möchte mir nicht verbieten lassen mal einen 55er Zander zum grillen mitzunehmen.

Das solle s von mir dann aber auch gewesen sein. Die Diskussion dreht sich eh im KReis.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich gerade ob es diese Art von Threads schon gab bevor dieser ganze Elbhype und Zanderkantquatsch angefangen hat.
> 
> Bei uns angeln sehr wenige auf Zander, da die meisten Vereinsmitgliedern den Hechten bzw. Karpfen nachstellen.


 
Im Verein mag das durchaus stimmen. Wenn Du aber auch in Krefeld am Rhein angelst, wirst Du sicher gemerkt haben, dass man an einigen Stellen seit Monaten fast ausschließlich Leute trifft, die eine Spinrute in der Hand haben - mich übrigens eingeschlossen, denn wenn ich am Rhein mal kurz fischen gehe, dann auch fast immer mit der Spinrute, weil mir die Schlepperei für die Sachen zum Ansitz auf andere Fische zu umständlich ist. 

Einhellig mosert dort am Rhein alles rum, dass "nix mehr beisst" - gemeint ist der Zander, wenn man nach hakt. 

Fangbeschränkungen auf den Tag sind da keine große Hilfe, denn zwei am Tag oder selbst nur einer am Tag sagt nix aus, der Eine steht jeden Tag dort, der Andere zweimal im Monat und ein Jahreslimit ist nicht kontrollierbar bei denen, die alles mitnehmen, was an die Rute geht - wird eben dann erst eingetragen, wenn ein Kontrolleur kommt. 

Was meines Erachtens Sinn macht, ist eine Ausdehnung der Schonzeit (bei uns erst ab 1.4., wenn ich es richtig behalten habe - warum nicht ab 1.1.?) und auch eine Beschränkung bei der Methodik des Fischens. 

Wenn man schon von Hype redet, dann gehören für mich auch extrem ausgefeilte und fängige Methoden dazu wie Jerken und Drakovich Systeme zum Beispiel. Damit geben Profis, die ausschließlich releasen dem Amateur - und damit dem evtl. gierigen Kochpottangler, der evtl. sogar noch verkauft - Mittel an die Hand, mit denen man erfolgreicher fängt und dies dürfte sicherlich auch ein Punkt sein, der die Bestände nicht gerade schont.


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich will ja dieses Jahr erst mit dem Rheinangeln anfangen. Kann dazu also wirklich noch nichts sagen.
Aber auch Dein Post spricht gegen ein generelles heraufsetzen.

Denn warum soll einem Verein der einen top Zanderbesatz pflegt verboten werden ein Schonmass von 50cm beizubehalten?
Ob für den Rhein ein Schonmass von 60cm sinnvoll wäre kann ich wie schon erwähnt nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja dieses Jahr erst mit dem Rheinangeln anfangen. Kann dazu also wirklich noch nichts sagen.
> Aber auch Dein Post spricht gegen ein generelles heraufsetzen.
> 
> Denn warum soll einem Verein der einen top Zanderbesatz pflegt verboten werden ein Schonmass von 50cm beizubehalten?
> Ob für den Rhein ein Schonmass von 60cm sinnvoll wäre kann ich wie schon erwähnt nicht beurteilen.


 
Das bisherige Schonmaß von 45 cm ist in meinen Augen lächerlich und gehört dringend überdacht. ich wäre für eine Heraufsetzung auf 55 cm, um das zu beantworten. 

Man mag zu Beschränkungen stehen, wie man wie man will, meine Theorie ist die, dass diejenigen, die sich verantwortungsbewußt verhalten, dies auch dann tun, wenn die Regelungen ganz wegfallen und diejenigen, die alles abschlagen und dann noch so viel, wie sie nur kriegen können, dies nur kontrollierbar sein lassen werden, wenn es entsprechende Regelungen gibt. Da machen auch Tagesbeschränkungen keinen Sinn, steht da ein Eimer mit zwei Zandern drin, dann sind die eben zu zweit gefangen worden und wenn man alleine ist, verschwindet das Zeugs halt im Rucksack oder im Auto. Die Kontrolleure sind nun mal nicht mit Rechten ausgestattet, die eine Leibesvisitation erlauben und selbst wenn sie noch im Auto suchen dürften, würden es sich nicht wenige dreimal überlegen, ob sie darauf beim großen Bruder von Klitschko drauf beharren.


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

An vielen Gewässern wären 70 cm erforderlich, damit endlich nicht mehr so viele Jungzander totgeknüppelt werden. Fangbegrenzung 1 Zander pro MONAT. Und das über mehrere Jahre so durchziehen. Würde ich jedenfalls für mein Heimgewässer die Saale befürworten. Ich angle hier nicht auf Zander, weil ich den Fisch nicht besonders toll finde aber vorallem auch weil es sich nicht lohnt. Es werden fast nur Kleinzander gefangen, wenn überhaupt.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass die Saale mal ein sehr gutes Zanderrevier war, gerade auch für Große.


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

bei uns war das mindestmass für zander einige jahre 35cm!!!!!!!das ist ein wahnsinn.
zum glück haben sie seit heuer das mass wieder auf wenigstens 45 cm raufgesetzt.
meiner persönlichen meinung nach wären 55-60 cm wirklich sinnvoll.
lg rob


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> An vielen Gewässern wären 70 cm erforderlich, damit endlich nicht mehr so viele Jungzander totgeknüppelt werden. *Fangbegrenzung 1 Zander pro MONAT*. Und das über mehrere Jahre so durchziehen. Würde ich jedenfalls für mein Heimgewässer die Saale befürworten. Ich angle hier nicht auf Zander, weil ich den Fisch nicht besonders toll finde aber vorallem auch weil es sich nicht lohnt. Es werden fast nur Kleinzander gefangen, wenn überhaupt.
> Dazu muss man sagen, dass die Saale mal ein sehr gutes Zanderrevier war, gerade auch für Große.


 
Wie ich bereits gesagt habe: Nicht durchsetzbar. #d 

Der, der wie Du die Einsicht hat, wird nicht mal den einen entnehmen und der, der das Gewässer jahrelang geplündert hat, wird dir am 31. des Monats sagen, es wäre der erste in diesem Monat, wenn Du ihn kontrollierst, obwohl er seine Truhe mit 45-gern voll liegen haben könnte. 

Machen wir uns nix vor, es gibt immer "solche" und "solche". Bei uns auf dem Campingplatz fängt es doch schon mit dem Pilzesammeln an. Die einen wollen "mal" ein paar Pilze sammeln, die anderen - wie mein Nachbar  und seine Frau - sind die Pilzzeit über jeden tag auf der Suche und selbst die kleinsten ein, weil "die ja sonst eh der nächste den einpfeift" - wie er so schön auf sachsenslang immer sagt. Die beiden essen keine Pilze, sie fressen sie :v . Habs nun mehrfach gesehen. Es gibt ein wenig Kräuterbutter dazu, kein Fleisch, keine Kartoffeln, sondern ein riesenpott mit Pilzen, bis die ihnen aus den Ohren kommen. Meinst Du, so Leute würden was drum geben, wenn auf einem Blatt Papier steht, nur einen zander im Monat? Diesen Aushang könntest Du genausogut bei Dir daheim im Gästeklo aufhängen, da würde er den gleichen Erfolg erzielen. Angeln geht der Typ übrigens auch - dies nur am Rande erwähnt. |evil: 

Regelungen machen nur dann Sinn, wenn sie kontrollierbar sind. Monats - und jahresbeschränkungen machen den nicht - weil eben nicht kontrollierbar. 

Daher hilft - wenn man helfen will - nur Raufsetzen der Mindestmaße, Ausweitung der Schonzeit und evtl. ein Aussetzung des Fanges für ein Jahr.


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

|wavey: hallo an euch alle also ich denke das  des  mass ab´50-60 oky  is so lang  genug fischer dieser art verhanden sind im gewässer weil die  meinug mit 1-2 raubfischen pro tag halt ich aber  net für  sin voll weil mann auch über legen sollte was  alles  unter raubfisch fällt aber leider muss ich echt sagen das  des  mass mit 45 echt z klein is aber wie  viele schon gesagt haben es kommt aufs gewässer an weil wenn jetzt  100 zander drin sind is ja  toll aber dann haste bald  des prop beim friedfisch weil dann kannste auch nur  rot augen schwer bekomm also hat alles seine vor  un  nacht teile denke echt jeder sollte  des mass von 45 wenigsten einhalten wenn sich einer ein höres  setzt is auch geil 

biss dann der grundi:g


----------



## BeeJay (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich gerade ob es diese Art von Threads schon gab bevor dieser ganze Elbhype und Zanderkantquatsch angefangen hat.


Ich spreche jetzt mal für die Rheinangler, da ich an der Elbe noch nie gefischt habe.  #c

Zum Thema "Hype" (wie du es so blumig nennst):
Seit ich mich zurückerinnern kann (und ich renne jetzt schon seit 21 Jahren unter anderem mit der Spinnrute durch die Gegend), gab es immer irgendwelche Gurus, die in der Lage waren unglaublich gut Zander zu fangen. 
Seit die ersten "Twister" von USA-Urlaubern "importiert" wurden begann der eigentliche *Zanderhype* mit der Spinnrute und nicht durch Uli Beyer, Jörg Strehlow, Dietmar Isaiasch, [...] und wie sie noch alle heißen mögen. Zu der Zeit angelte übrigens der deutsche Durchschnitts-Zanderangler fast ausschließlich mit lebenden Köderfischen - bevor jetzt wieder einer schreit, das war damals noch erlaubt. 

Soweit ich es erlebt habe, war der Zander schon immer eine Art Herausforderung und die Fähigkeit eines Anglers, in großen Gewässern regelmäßig Zander zu fangen brachte Anerkennung aber leider auch Neid. Es war schon immer so, dass man den Zanderspezialisten möglichst genau auf die Finger geschaut hat - man wollte ja was lernen. 
Es gab immer ein kleines Grüppchen von Leuten, die es einfach *drauf* hatten, man angelte mit dem gleichen Material an der selben Stelle wie die Spezis - sie fingen, man selbst nicht und immer wieder tauchte die gleiche Frage auf: was machen *die* anders als ich, was ist der *Kniff*, der mir noch zum Erfolg fehlt?!

Genug der Nostalgie - heute ist das Angebot an Kunstködern fast unüberschaubar, der lebende Köderfisch ist schon lange verboten und die Aufgabe, sich mit seinem Gewässer (wo, wann, wie) und der Führung seiner Kunstköder auseinanderzusetzen ist wichtiger denn je.   #6
Es gibt Angler die tun dies mit Erfolg und fangen auch regelmäßig kapitale Exemplare, ihre Kollegen fischen einfach mal blind drauf los, der Fangerfolg bleibt von Zufällen abgesehen meist aus. Da ist Neid und Missgunst vorprogrammiert und das ist in meinen Augen der Grund, warum es beim Thema Zander so oft "knallt". Sicher waren die Schulungs-Threads von Strehlow&Co. nicht gerade hilfreich und haben leider weiteres Öl ins Feuer gegossen.

Ich bin auch kein Zanderspezi - werde ich wohl auch nie wirklich werden, da ich dazu meine Feederrute/Kopfrute zu *lieb* habe, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass man mit etwas Konzentration und Durchhaltevermögen durchaus gute Erfolge in Sachen Zander feiern kann. 
Es gibt nunmal Gewässer, an denen der Zanderfang extrem schwer ist und bleibt. Dies ist, wie schon richtig gesagt wurde teilweise der Fall, weil viele Vereine ihre eigentlich für Zander ungeeigneten Gewässer trotzdem besetzen - und das oft auch noch zur "falschen" Zeit. Z2/Z3 im Herbst oder Frühjahr eingesetzt und die Meterhechte im Gewässer bedanken sich...   

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass die Fangfotos, welche man in Foren immer wieder "bewundern" kann meist das Ergebnis von, nein nicht Stunden - sondern Tagen/Wochen/Monaten des Angelns sind und meist eine jahrelange Erfahrung mit unzähligen Schneidertagen der betreffenden Fänger vorausgeht. Glücklich kann sich schätzen ist, wer mal eine "Sternstunde" erleben darf. Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis und wenn man nichts fängt, liegt der Fehler eigentlich immer beim einem selbst und nicht beim Fisch. :g 

Die Bilder lassen so etwas leicht vergessen, weil sie nur Momentaufnahmen sind und nicht jeder Angler an einem Top-Gewässer wohnen kann. Ich kann euch aber versprechen, dass es sich lohnenswert ist, die kleinen Zanderjungspunde wieder zurückzusetzen, denn merke: jeder ++60er Zander war mal ein 45er, aber nicht umgekehrt...
Herzliche Grüße,

BeeJay


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@ BeeJay

Genau diese Perfektionierung der Fangmethoden habe ich ja angesprochen. 

Je mehr der High Tec Bereich zum Mainstream wird, desto bedrohter die Bestände. Nehme ich z.B. mal das Drakovich System, so könnte man da recht einfach gegensteuern, indem man klare Auflagen bezüglich der Anzahl der Haken macht. 

Ich befürchte fast, dass das Jerken z.B. auf den Hecht in einigen Jahren auch seine Wirkung zeigen dürfte und wir und dann an dieser Stelle über den Hecht unterhalten werden.


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> @ BeeJay
> 
> Genau diese Perfektionierung der Fangmethoden habe ich ja angesprochen.
> 
> ...


Oh man. Damit fange ich gerade an |evil: 
Ich denke mal jeder sollte sich fragen wie er sein besser werdenes Fangergebnis ausnutzt. Wenn er weiterhin 100% der massigen Fische entnimmt sieht es natürlich schlecht aus. Vor allem wenn er an kleinen Vereinsseen angelt.

Was ich von diesen Profis halte ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Problem in dem Sinne ist das nicht. Ich bezweifle nur den Sinn des Ganzen.
> Warum soll ich nicht auch mal nen 50er Zander oder nen 60er Hecht mitnehmen?
> Warum muss sowas immer verboten werden?



Hm, um evtl. den schon angeschlagenen Bestand zu erhalten oder zu stärken!? 
Noch mal, es geht dabei nicht um Dich oder den Angler im allgemeinen. Hier gehts um die Fischbestände!!!!!
Ich glaube Du hast es einfach nicht verstanden. Schade!!


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Keine Angst buddha. Ich habe es verstanden. Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei dass es je nach Gewässer unterschiedliche Regelungen geben MUSS denn ansonsten kann es nicht funktionieren.

Die Pauschalisierung dass es nicht um Angler geht ist so wohl auch nicht ganz richtig.
Natürlich geht es um die (sicherlich nicht um einen Einzelnen). Man muss wohl versuchen den besten Kompromiss zwischen der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Anglers und der Schonung des Fischbestandes zu treffen.
Darum geht es hier doch wohl.


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pauschalisierung dass es nicht um Angler geht ist so wohl auch nicht ganz richtig.
> Natürlich geht es um die (sicherlich nicht um einen Einzelnen). Man muss wohl versuchen den besten Kompromiss zwischen der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Anglers und der Schonung des Fischbestandes zu treffen.
> Darum geht es hier doch wohl.



Nö, hier geht es einzig und alleine um die Schonung unserer Fischbestände!! Da haben wir Angler alles für zu tun und müssen uns dran zuhalten!!!


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

also ich denke mal die verantwortlichen können die schonmaße wesentlich besser festsetzen als wir angler. und deshalb mache ich alles kaputt was maßig ist.
wäre ja schön blöde nen 50 cm zander wieder schwimmen zu lassen


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, hier geht es einzig und alleine um die Schonung unserer Fischbestände!! Da haben wir Angler alles für zu tun und müssen uns dran zuhalten!!!


 
Ihr habt ja im Prinzip beide Recht. 

Dein Weg birgt nur das Problem, dass ein Verein zwar jederzeit die gesetzlichen Auflagen verschärfen, jedoch nicht außer Kraft setzen darf. Daher ist eine zu hohe Strenge selbst da nicht legal korrigierbar, wo sie nicht mal nötig wäre. 

Nehm ich zum Beispiel meinen Rheinschein, dann könnte man dort die Bestände ganz einfach dadurch schonen, indem man z.B. über den gesetzlich vorgesehenen Zeitraum hinaus längere Schonzeiten oder größere Mindestmaße einträgt und schon wäre das Problem keines mehr. Setze ich aber pauschal das Mindestmaß zu hoch, haben wir nachher Vereine mit excellenten Zanderbeständen, die nicht schonen bräuchten, es aber müssen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich denke mal die verantwortlichen können die schonmaße wesentlich besser festsetzen als wir angler. und deshalb mache ich alles kaputt was maßig ist.
> wäre ja schön blöde nen 50 cm zander wieder schwimmen zu lassen


 
Wie fast überall bei den Gesetzen, wird da erst was geändert, wenn´s eh schon fast zu spät ist.


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@ aali barba
das glaube ich nicht !
wir haben bereits schonmaße und schonzeiten. eine wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der zander in seinen "natürlichen" lebensräumen ausstirbt ist fast null ! lediglich in geschlossenen gewässern wo tiere besetzt wurden kann es zu einer starken dezimierung des bestandes kommen. und wenn er in einigen gewässern wirklich von der bildfläche verschwindet,dann ist es nunmal so. um den zander brauchen wir uns "artentechnisch" keine sorgen machen. er gehört nun wirklich nicht zu bedrohten fischen die vom aussterben bedroht sind. ich denke alles andere ist reine hegemaßnahme.


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Kollegen,
wo ist das Problem, nur jeden, sagen wir mal, fünften Zander oder Hecht mitzunehmen?? Muss man denn alles vor die Rübe hauen?? Genau das ist es doch was uns Angler ins schlechte Licht rückt. >>> Alles mitnehmen was man kriegt, egal, nach mir die Sintflut und immer schön die Plastiktüte voll! 
Ne ne, bei so ner Einstellung könnt ich kotzen!!!


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Das kann je nach Fangmenge ein Problem sein.
Wenn ich von jeder Spezies sagen wir mal (mal wieder rein fiktiv) pro Monat einen mitnehme (ausserhalb der Schonzeit) sollte das bei den meisten Gewässern in Ordnung gehen.
Wenn ich in dem Jahr 30 fange kommt halt einiges wieder rein, wenn ich weniger fange kommen 100% mit nach Hause.


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

jeder hat halt ne andere einstellung !
trotzdem bin ich FÜR bestandsmaßnahmen usw...
nur wenn ich hier in der elbe zander angeln, dann kann man nicht gerade 
von einem bedrohten bestand reden ! im forellenteich nimmst du doch auch nicht nur jede fünfte forelle mit oder ?


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fände eine gesunde Eigenkontrolle besser als jedes Reglement. Aber die Realität sieht oft viel beschämender aus...


...und genau das hat Ali-Barba in seinem Pilzbeispiel beschrieben. Es ist die Gier der Menschen, hier speziell von angelnden Menschen, die den Hals/die Truhe nicht voll genug bekommen.

Ich für meinen Fall entnehme ebenfalls Fisch, wenn mir danach ist oder wenn es sein muss. Gleichwohl steht mir allerdings nicht der Sinn, tagtäglich Barsch, Hecht oder Zander zu essen zu müssen.

Sinnvolle Regelungen finde ich absolut vertretbar. Auch wenn sie nicht bis ins kleinste durchführbar und kontrollierbar sind, so bauen sie doch bei manchen Anglern eine Hemmschwelle zur Illegalität hin auf. So gesehen ist das auch schon ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung zur Bestandssicherung.


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@ agalatze
"im forellenteich nimmst du doch auch nicht nur jede fünfte forelle mit oder ?"

>>> Wenns nach mir ginge würde es überhaupt keine Forellenteiche geben!!!

@Palerado
"Wenn ich in dem Jahr 30 fange kommt halt einiges wieder rein"

>>> Warum kann ich das nicht glauben?? |kopfkrat


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und genau das hat Ali-Barba in seinem Pilzbeispiel beschrieben. Es ist die Gier der Menschen, hier speziell von angelnden Menschen, die den Hals/die Truhe nicht voll genug bekommen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Fall entnehme ebenfalls Fisch, wenn mir danach ist oder wenn es sein muss. Gleichwohl steht mir allerdings nicht der Sinn, tagtäglich Barsch, Hecht oder Zander zu essen zu müssen.
> 
> Sinnvolle Regelungen finde ich absolut vertretbar. Auch wenn sie nicht bis ins kleinste durchführbar und kontrollierbar sind, so bauen sie doch bei manchen Anglern eine Hemmschwelle zur Illegalität hin auf. So gesehen ist das auch schon ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung zur Bestandssicherung.



Richtig #6  #6  #6


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@ buddha
nur damit das mal klar ist und du hier keinen falschen eindruck von mir hast.
grundsätzlich bin ich natürlich für schutz der einzelnen arten. ich möchte jedoch hauptsächlich mal zum nachdenken anregen, dass du keine generelle regelung treffen kannst. in einigen gewässern kommen sie in massen vor und benötigen deshalb keinen weiteren schutz und in anderen sollten sie schutz haben. nur das ist regelung der vereine oder verbände. nur weil in einigen gewässern keine rotaugen vorkommen, macht man deshalb auch keine schonmaße für sie. oder macht sich sorgen um bestände usw...


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> @Palerado
> "Wenn ich in dem Jahr 30 fange kommt halt einiges wieder rein"
> 
> >>> Warum kann ich das nicht glauben?? |kopfkrat



Keine Ahnung. Kannst ja mal versuchen das etwas zu konkretisieren.

Wenn Du glaubst, anhand einiger Posts meinerseits, in mir den klischeehaften AlleskriegtwasaufdenKopp Angler entdeckt zu haben muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen.

Und mal ganz nebenbei.
Ich fange nicht mal die 6 Zander auf die sich mein Beispiel bezog.
Ob Du mir das glaubst oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt sch.. egal.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und deshalb mache ich alles kaputt was maßig ist.
> wäre ja schön blöde nen 50 cm zander wieder schwimmen zu lassen





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich halte es so, dass ich jeden fisch kaputt kloppe der maß hat ! und die nehme ich auch mit nach hause.



Allein schon Deine Schilderungen üben auf mich ein sehr negatives Bild aus  |evil: ....  Das mit dem "BLÖDE" kann man dementsprechend auch andersherum sehen ... nimms mir übel oder was auch immer ... so entsteht über kurz oder lang eine Dezimierung des Bestandes & nicht zuletzt auch das "allgemeine GUTE Bild des Anglers"  #q !



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> im forellenteich nimmst du doch auch nicht nur jede fünfte forelle mit oder ?



Was hat der Forellenteich mit der Elbe zu tun ¿ #c 
Dieser Vergleich hinkt dann doch ein wenig wie ich finde !

Bin da mit Buddha vollkommen eins ... wozu die ganze Tüte vollmachen ???????
Aus welchem triftigen Grund ........... meridian  #d  #d   :c​


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ein großes Problem beim Zander ist IMHO der Neidfaktor, weil gerade der Zander in den letzten Jahren immer beliebter als Fisch geworden ist - ein Modefisch sozusagen. 

Neid deshalb, weil verschiedene Interessen aufeinander stoßen, als da wären:


Wunsch, seinen Kapitalen zu veröffentlichen
Wunsch, auch nächstes Jahr noch einen Kapitalen veröffentlichen zu können
Wunsch, ein leckeres Zanderfilet zu vertafeln
Wunsch, die Bestände schonend zu befischen
Wunsch, erfolgreich zu fischen
Irgendwie stoßen diese Wünsche dann zwangsläufig aufeinander. Umso wichtiger, dann seinen Wunsch nicht als Evangelium vorzutragen, das nämlcih würde die übrigen Wünsche herabqualifizieren. Das Ergebnis: Stunk - wie nicht selten, wenn´s um den Zander geht. 

Dem Wunsch, ein Filet zu vertafeln zu entgegnen: "_Und die Bestände sind Dir egal, wenn Du sie ausrottest_" und sich als Antwort dann "_Tierquäler, wieso gehst Du dann überhaupt angeln_" einzuhandeln, trägt sicherlich kaum zu Beruhigung bei, obwohl sogar beide für sich genommen ihren Anspruch auf Richtigkeit haben. 

Alle reden immer hier von "_Einem verantwortungsvollen Umgang des Einzelnen, anhand der Gegebenheiten des Hausgewässers_", aber was genau ist das?

Aalgalatze sagt einerseits richtig, _die Fischereibehörde wird schon wissen was sie tut_. Der eine wiederum sagt: _An meinem Hausgewässer ist das kein Problem_. 

Mit beidem macht man es etwas zu einfach, meine ich. Die Fischereibehörden werten nicht selten anhand von Fanglisten aus, die alleine für sich gesehen schon einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang als Grundvoraussetzung bedingen, ansonsten sind sie das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie stehen. Die Vereine haben zwar eine grobe Übersicht auch wegen der Fanglisten und der Besatzlisten, aber wissen sicher kaum, wie es unter der Wasseroberfläche aussieht, solange sie da keine vernünftige Bestandsanalyen durchführen lassen. 

Bei uns wurde letzteres vor einigen Jahren durchgeführt und zutage kam, dass einige Bestände hoffnungslos überschätzt worden waren und bedrohlich gering, andere Bestände hoffnungslos unterschätzt und weitaus weniger bedrohlich als erwartet waren. Zander waren bei uns zu den überschätzten Beständen zu zählen, da man sich jahrelang die ausbleibenden Fangerfolge selber mit "vorsichtigerem Beissverhalten am See wegen ruhigeren Lebensbedingungen" schöngeredet hatte. Ergebnis: Die ausbleibenden Erfolge wurden der falschen ursache zugeschrieben nach dem Motto: _Es sind genügend drin, die beissen nur nicht so wie im Rhein, weil dort der Fisch weg ist, wenn sie nicht gierig zu schnappen_. Teilweise richtig, aber eben nur teilweise, denn die Zanderbestände waren mehr als erbärmlich: Einige riesen Klopper, kaum Kleine. Auch übrigens ein Ergebnis der jahrelangen releaserei der Kapitalen, wogegen alle Kleinen mitgenommen wurden. 

Eine Richtlinie wird also schnell zu einseitigen Ergebnissen führen, die mindestens genauso schlimm sind, wie der Raubbau. 

Ich bin deshalb eher ein Anhänger der "natürlichen lass sie selber machen " These, also wenn der mangelnde Fangerfolg auf Rückläufige Bestände schließen läßt, dann den Gesamtbestand schonen und nicht einzelne Gruppen des Bestandes, sonst kommt es schnell zu Verzerrungen. 

Auf den Zander angewendet: Das oft geforderte Höchstmaß als selektive Schonmaßnahme wird auf Dauer zu einer Verzerrung der Altersstruktur führen, wird die kleineren, ebenfalls geschlechtsreifen Exemplare am Abwachsen hindern, weil diese sich steigendem Druck durch die Kapitalen ausgesetzt sehen und wird dazu führen, dass die Futterfische über Gebühr beeinflusst werden. 

Daher ist also IMHO eine reine Steuerung über die Größe falsch, eine Erweiterung der Schonzeit für alle Größen greift dagegen auch paritätisch auf die gesamte Population und ist daher vorzuziehen. 

So meine Meinung zu dem Thema, wobei eine Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes, wie auch ich es derzeit befürworte, als eine Art Anschubmaßnahme zu sehen ist, die später wieder auszusetzen ist, weil das auf Dauer gesehen auch eine Verzerrung bedeutet.


----------



## BeeJay (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> @ BeeJay
> Genau diese Perfektionierung der Fangmethoden habe ich ja angesprochen. Je mehr der High Tec Bereich zum Mainstream wird, desto bedrohter die Bestände.


Ja genau - und da kommen wir an den Punkt, den ich versucht habe zu vermitteln...
 Wir haben in diesem Thread ja schon mehrfach festgestellt, dass z.B. im Bezug auf das gesetzliche Schonmaß eine einheitliche Regelung keinen Sinn macht. Die Gewässer sind dazu zu unterschiedlich, ergo müsste es 1001 verschiedene Schomnaße geben -> nicht durchführbar.  
Soweit so gut.



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich denke mal die verantwortlichen können die schonmaße wesentlich besser festsetzen als wir angler. und deshalb mache ich alles kaputt was maßig ist.
> wäre ja schön blöde nen 50 cm zander wieder schwimmen zu lassen


Ja,ne ist klar... einen Kommentar dazu spare ich mir *aufdielippebeiß*...

*Wir* Deutschen sind von jeher so erzogen worden, dass es (unzählige) Regeln und Gesetze gibt, an die man sich halten muss - ok. 

*Wir* erwarten deshalb immer, dass Vater Staat uns immer sagt wo es langgeht, aber jeder weiß selbst, dass Gesetze und Bestimmungen (egal auf welcher Ebene) nur schwerfällig auf aktuelle Gegebenheiten reagieren können. So schnell können die Schonmaße garnicht angeglichen werden, wie es eigentlich vonnöten wäre, um die Bestände zu schützen und wenn man das Schonmaß raufsetzen würde, geht das Geschrei augenblicklich los - Beweis: siehe oben. Nur wenige *Verantwortliche* in Vereinen oder Pachtgemeinschaften trauen sich sowas zu tun und wenn es versucht wird, dann bügeln es die Mitglieder/Vorstandschaften in den entsprechenden Abstimmungen der Mitgliederversammlungen glatt weg, "...kann man doch nicht machen...".

*Wir* müssen jetzt aber auch langsam begreifen, dass es neben Regeln auch vernünftige Gebote gibt, die man zwar nicht einhalten *muss*, wo es aber wünschenswert wäre, es trotzdem zu tun!
Nicht warten, bis wir es "von oben" per Gesetz/Festlegung diktiert bekommen, sondern in diesem Fall selbst die Verantwortung zu übernehmen - wir sitzen nämlich alle in einem Boot.
...und da kommt die Vernunft des einzelnen Anglers ins Spiel...  #6 

Nicht einfach "alles maßige" in die Tüte, denn man kann/darf/muss es ja nach Gesetz. Das ist genau so daneben, wie alle Fänge wieder schwimmen zu lassen. 
Die richtige Mischung machts, neudeutsch heißt das dann "Selective Harvesting" - Entnahme - aber mit Vernunft eben. :g

Bevor jetzt gleich wieder eine Debatte übet C&R losgeht, es geht nicht darum, den Anfängern die vielleicht 1-5 maßige Zander/Jahr fangen zu verbieten, diese mitzunehmen. Die Fische sind dann ehrlich "verdient" und dürfen natürlich mit, ganz klare Sache. :g 
Wenn man aber - und da komme ich nun zu den (Semi)Profis und der Problematik des Angeldrucks - im Jahr mehr als 20,30,40 Stück zusammen bekommt, wo ist denn da das Problem, die kleineren unter 55-60cm wieder schwimmen zu lassen? Das tut keinem weh und schont den Bestand. :m 

BeeJay


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor jetzt gleich wieder eine Debatte übet C&R losgeht, es geht nicht darum, den Anfängern die vielleicht 1-5 maßige Zander/Jahr fangen zu verbieten, diese mitzunehmen. Die Fische sind dann ehrlich "verdient" und dürfen natürlich mit, ganz klare Sache. :g
> Wenn man aber - und da komme ich nun zu den (Semi)Profis und der Problematik des Angeldrucks - im Jahr mehr als 20,30,40 Stück zusammen bekommt, wo ist denn da das Problem, die kleineren unter 55-60cm wieder schwimmen zu lassen? Das tut keinem weh und schont den Bestand. :m
> 
> BeeJay


Vielen Dank BeeJay.
Genau das habe ich versucht klar ins Board zu bekommen, muss aber neidlos anerkennen dass es Dir besser gelungen ist.


----------



## BeeJay (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

|supergri 

...japp, wie schon gesagt, wir haben alle die Grundproblematik und möglichen Lösungswege verstanden, lasst sie uns nun umsetzen...  :g 
Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spass beim Zanderfischen, der Weg ist das ziel - oder so ähnlich... 

BeeJay


----------



## buddha (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@BeeJay
Jo, das seh ich genau so! Wer sein Hobby auch noch in einer der nächsten Dekaden betreiben möchte, sollte wirkungsvoll am Erhalt der Fischbestände mitwirken! Dazu gehört eben auch an Gewässern mit einem niedriegen Zander-, Hechtbestand, mal einen "schönen" Zander wieder schwimmen zu lassen. 

@Palerado
Ich habe nicht gesagt, Du wärst ein "klischeehafter AlleskriegtwasaufdenKopp Angler". Ich hatte lediglich den Eindruck, oder vielleicht hab ich es auch nur falsch interpretiert, das Du dabei nur an dich als Angler denkst und nicht an den Fisch. Ich habe es so verstanden >>> Wenn Du in einer Saison nur ein paar Fische, z.B. Zander, fängst, willst Du sie auch mitnehmen. Wenn Du aber viele fängst, bist Du auch bereit darauf zu achten das der Fischbestand "geschützt" wird. Und das ist mir eben etwas aufgestoßen! 
Wenn ichs falsch verstanden hab tuts mir leid. Aber ich "sage" eben was ich meine und das ich da auch mal falsch liege ist eben menschlich!!

@agalatze
Das man es nicht pauschalisieren kann ist mir durchaus klar! Nur eben alles in die Hand der "Verantwortlichen" zu legen ist auch nicht die Lösung. Meistens entscheiden die "Verantwortlichen" leider nicht sehr praxisnah!!
Und ob man jeden 50er Zander abschlagen sollte, halte ich auch nicht für sehr Bestandsförderlich!!

Na ja, wie BeeJay schon sagt, wir wissen wohl alle worum es geht und wir sollten alle gemeinsam dran arbeiten!!!

Schönes Wochenende!!! |wavey:


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ja schön blöde nen 50 cm zander wieder schwimmen zu lassen



Da liegst du meiner Meinung nach falsch. Es ist schön blöde so einen kleinen Kerl mitzunehmen, da ist doch nicht viel dran. Ist ja in Ordnung wenn man gelegentlich auch mal nen kleineren entnimmt, aber die Einstellung alles totkloppen was maßig ist und wenn auch nur gerade so, das ist echt keine gute Einstellung. Ich wünsche dir dass du irgendwann keine Zander mehr fängst, vielleicht machst du dir dann mal Gedanken darüber woran es liegt.


----------



## Stefan1611 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich habe für keine Möglichkeit abgestimmt, für mich würde eine Ideallösung ganz anders aussehen. Schonmaß von 0-55cm und von 70-150cm, daß heißt nur Fische von 55 bis 70 cm dürften entnommen werden und nur einer am Tag und max. 15 Fische im Jahr. 

Ist nur meine Meinung und hätte ich einen See würde es so laufen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegst du meiner Meinung nach falsch. Es ist schön blöde so einen kleinen Kerl mitzunehmen, da ist doch nicht viel dran. Ist ja in Ordnung wenn man gelegentlich auch mal nen kleineren entnimmt, aber die Einstellung alles totkloppen was maßig ist und wenn auch nur gerade so, das ist echt keine gute Einstellung. Ich wünsche dir dass du irgendwann keine Zander mehr fängst, vielleicht machst du dir dann mal Gedanken darüber woran es liegt.


 
tja und nun drehe ich den spieß mal um !!!
wieso sollte man einen großen zander der gute und wertvolle mengen an eiern produzieren kann entnehmen ? das macht meiner meinung nach noch weniger sinn als die kleinen mitzunehmen, denn von großen fischen ist der laich um einiger wertvoller als von kleinen fischen.


----------



## BigEarn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich finde man sollte das absolute Jackpot-Maß einführen. Dieses würde festlegen, bei welcher genauen Länge man einen Zander mitnehmen darf und sich am Durchschnittsmaß der im GEwässer vorkommenden Zander orientiert. Beträgt dies z.B. 67 cm darf man dann auch nur 67cm-Zander mitnehmen, d.h. den Zander-Jackpot knacken. |supergri So werden weder die armen kleinen Fischchen #t kaputt gekloppt noch die großen, starken, nymphomanen Zander-Ischen, sondern nur der absolute Durchschnitt.
Darüber hinaus sollte man nicht mehr als 5 Zander im Jahr kaputtschlagen dürfen, denn wozu gibt es Fischstäbchen und das Iglo-Schlemmerfilet? 
Wem es möglich ist, der sollte allerdings bei den Großzandern noch einen Fruchtbarkeitstest beim örtlichen Veterinär machen lassen, denn sollte der Fisch impotent sein, hat er sein Lebensrecht natürlich verwirkt und gehört in den Topf :r So ein unnützes Ding darf man im Gewässer nicht dulden! Wo kämen wir denn da hin??? 

|supergri |supergri


----------



## skipandi (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Moin Earnie, hast mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. :m  :m


----------



## BigEarn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Natürlich. Ich habe hierzu auch einige neuere Fachaufsätze von Prof. Dr. Dr. Zan der Kant, einem japanischen Experten auf dem Gebiet der Zanderbestandsforschung und Zanderheilkunde gelesen. So führe ich neuerdings auch spezielle Zander-Akkupunkturnadeln mit mir, wenn ich ans Wasser gehe. Sollte ich einmal das Jackpot-Maß verfehlen, bekommt der Fisch eine Energie-Akkupunktur, welche darüber hinaus die Potenz und den Sexualdrang des Fisches fördert. 
Aber wehe, das Viech ist impotent, dann klopp ich das kapott!!! |supergri


----------



## skipandi (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

|muahah:  |good:


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, über die letzten 4 Postings allerdings nicht. Hier scheint wohl eher *der Nagel im Kopf* für einiges, gelinde gesagt, dummes Zeug zu sorgen.


----------



## BigEarn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Nagel im Kopf? Und ich wunderte mich schon, dass die Aspirin nicht helfen. |rolleyes


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Abgesehen von Ali-Barbas bemerkenswertem Posting...





			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes Problem beim Zander ist IMHO der Neidfaktor, weil gerade der Zander in den letzten Jahren immer beliebter als Fisch geworden ist - ein Modefisch sozusagen.
> 
> Neid deshalb, weil verschiedene Interessen aufeinander stoßen, als da wären:
> 
> ...


... bitte ich auch zu bedenken, gerade in Bezug auf die Art/Bestandserhaltung, nicht nur die Ködervielfalt zugenommen hat, sondern es haben auch die optimalen Lebensbedingungen für den Zander abgenommen. Das beste Beispiel, aus meiner Sicht, ist der Rhein, wie auch vieler anderer Gewässer, dessen Wasser immer klarer/sauberer wurde. Wer weiter nur auf  Verordnungen setzt und blindlings Erlaubtes seiner Tüte hinzufügt, setzt bzw. wählt den falschen Weg.


----------



## skipandi (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Wider den tierischen Ernst.Es gibt Fragen,auf die es niemals eine für alle akzeptable Antwort gibt.Man kann darüber nur endlos lange diskutieren und philosophieren.Selbst wenn es das ideale Maß gäbe,wer hält sich daran?Werden wir nicht schon genug mit Gesetzen in unserem Dasein eingeängt?Ein Mindestmaß gibt es!Eine Schonzeit auch!Alles Andere entscheidet doch jeder Angler vor Ort selbst und muß dies mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren können. #d


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



> Alles Andere entscheidet doch jeder Angler vor Ort selbst und muß dies mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren können.


Ein schönes Schlusswort hast du gefunden.


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

mensch wedaufischer nun sehe das nicht so verbittert.
nagel im kopf ist doch nicht so ganz der nette ausdruck.
manchmal muss man dinge etwas unverschämt berschreiben um gewisse
problematiken aufzuzeigen. deshalb auch meine "bösen" postings mit dem kaputt kloppen.
klar verhalte ich mich nicht so,aber die großzahl der zanderangler schon,die man so beoachtet. 
was ich jetzt aber völlig ernst meine ist, dass der zander bestand nun wirklich nicht groß in gefahr ist. und selbst wenn, dann wäre es kein problem den zander wieder neu zu besetzen. mein augenmerk richtet sich vielmehr auf den schutz des dorsches, denn der ist meiner meinung nach wesentlich bitterer betroffen.


----------



## BeeJay (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ...und selbst wenn, dann wäre es kein problem den zander wieder neu zu besetzen...


 Ja, das machste mal in Elbe, Weser, Rhein, Ruhr, Mosel, Neckar, Oder, Donau, [...], am Bodensee, in sämtlichen Talsperren und allen weiteren großen zusammenhängenden Gewässersystemen und Kanälen, bei denen die Wasserfläche in der Größenordnung von Quadratkilometern liegt.

Diese Put and Take-Masche klappt vielleicht bei abgeschlossenen Seen bis 10 ha, aber nicht an wirklich *großen* Gewässern/Gewässersystemen (es sei denn, du schüttelst mal eben pro Gewässerabschnitt/-strecke und Jahr eine 3-5 stellige Summe für die notwendigen Besatzfische aus dem Ärmel...   |supergri
Selbst wenn man das Geld über die Landesverbände, Pächter oder über teurere Angellizenzen irgendwie auftreiben könnte, wäre da noch ein *klitzekleines*, neues Problem: Wo bekommt man adäquate Mengen an Setzlingen/Besatzfischen her?  ;+ 

Um zu deinem anderen Beispiel mit den Dorschen zu kommen: in Nord- & Ostsee bzw. im Atlantik klappt *besetzen* wohl auch nicht wirklich. Da wird ja auch nach Mindestmaßen - bzw. wo vorhanden - nach einer Erhöhung derselben förmlich geschrien. Vom Verzicht des Fanges von Laichfischen (Dorsch, MeFo, ...) ganz zu schweigen.

Bestandsschonung durch (freiwillige) Selbstbeschränkung ist und bleibt der einzige sinnvolle und darüberhinaus *preiswerteste* Weg - wenn der Bestand sich ohne Probleme von selbst erhält, brauch man (fast) nichts einzusetzen.
Vorbeugen ist besser als Heilen... :g 

BeeJay


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

eben weil man in nord und ostsee nicht besetzen kann mache ich mir darüber mehr gedanken. und du glaubst doch nicht im ernst dass der zander wirklich in elbe,weser und co ausgerottet werden kann durch angler ??????
ganz im ernst-das finde ich eher lustig als real.

mich nervt teilweise dieses andauernde zander besetzen in gewässern wo die zander überhaupt nichts verloren haben. schöne hechtgewässer werden damit versaut. und dann wundern sich noch einige darüber dass die zander dort nach kurzer zeit aussterben. ist doch kein wunder. es gibt nunmal mehr "natürliche" hechtgewässer als zandergewässer. fast jeder kleine teich oder see ist eher ein hechtgewässer.


----------



## Radza (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Hallo,
 finde ein Schonmaß von 60 cm als geeignet.
 Wem nützen aber Schonmaße und -zeiten, wenn es einfach zu viele gibt die sich nicht daran halten?
 Es müsste in Deutschland viel härter kontrolliert und noch härter bestraft werden. Gerade an den großen "anonymen" Flüssen bei uns.
 An kleineren Vereinsseen wo jeder jeden kennt findet dieser Fischraubbau nicht so statt.
 Es sollte strenger durch die Polizei an öffentlichen Flüssen und Seen kontrolliert werden, aber dieses scheitert eh am angeblichen Personalmangel.
 Schade das es in Holland besser funktioniert.
 Gruß Radza!


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Servus. Mann o Mann habts ihr wieder Probleme. Wenn die "Angler" ich will nicht alle in einen Topf werfen aber viele sind so, ihr Hirn einschalten würden gäbs keine Probleme. Warum soll ich nur jeden 5 Hecht oder Zander mitnehmen. Warum Fische ich überhaupt auf Räuber wenn ich keinen mitnehmen will ???? Ich fische nur dann auf Hecht oder Zander wenn ich einen Verspachteln will. Das schont die Bestände am meisten finde ich. Führt einfach Jahresausfangsbegrenzngen ein wie es bei uns meistens der Fall ist. 5 Zander und 5 Hechte pro Jahr und ja sogar die Menge an Karpfen ist oft auf 20 oder 25 pro Jahr begrenzt. Wer einen Fisch mitnimmt muß ihn sofort im Fangbuch eintragen wir er mit einem Fisch erwischt der nicht eingetragen ist, ist die Jahreslizenz futsch und fertig. Mir kommt vor das die meisten Angler nur mehr Jagd auf den größten und schwersten Fisch machen. Fangts mal ein paar Plötzen und legts die auf den Grill schmecken ausgezeichnet und kann auch Spass machen mal auf Weißfische zu angeln, muß nicht immer Hecht oder Zander sein. Auch Barsche sind super Speisefische sind halt meißtens kleiner aber dafür kann man ja mehrere essen und die gibts zu Hauf in fast jedem Gewässer. Solange sich die Angler darüber nicht bewußt werden ist jede Diskusion zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



> Warum Fische ich überhaupt auf Räuber wenn ich keinen mitnehmen will ????


Da hab ich mal ne ketzerische Antwort:
Damit der C&R-Angler auch weiterhin die "dicken Trümmer" angeln kann.
Wie groß ist die Warscheinlichkeit das die Bestände nicht gefärdet sind wenn der Angler nur dann losgeht wenn er unbedingt einen Fisch für die Pfanne will?
Ansonsten müßte man für jedes natürliche Zandergewässer in Puncto Quote und Größe Ortsspeziefisch induviediel entscheiden, und das warscheinlich jedes Jahr neu.Nur wie soll dieser logistische Kraftakt durchgeführt werden. Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


> ihr Hirn einschalten würden gäbs keine Probleme.


Darin sehe ich eine große Möglichkeit..................wohlwissend das das nie klappen wird.


----------



## Guen (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Bei uns in Ostfriesland ist das Mindestmass 35cm ,ich wünsche mir ein Mindestmass von 60cm und höchstens 2 Fische am Tag ,damit die Bestände sich wieder verbessern !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Servus.
Führt einfach Jahresausfangsbegrenzngen ein wie es bei uns meistens der Fall ist. 5 Zander und 5 Hechte pro Jahr und ja sogar die Menge an Karpfen ist oft auf 20 oder 25 pro Jahr begrenzt.

Mußt schon den Rest auch lesen.
Wenn ich nur 5 Zander pro Jahr entnehmen darf kann ich die auch guten Gewissens essen, und wenn ich die 5 Hechte und Zander entnommen habe darf ich nicht mehr gezielt darauf Angeln. Da gibts keine Ausrede ich blinker nur auf Barsch. Muß man sich halt vorher überlegen was man entnimmt.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Hi,



> Mußt schon den Rest auch lesen.


Na na, glaubst du wirklich ich hätte mittendrinn aufgehört?#d 


> ...... darf ich nicht mehr gezielt darauf Angeln..........


Stimmt genau. Nur wäre das der "_anglerische Tod" _für denjenigen der sich auf eine Fischart spezialisiert hat.Die Fische die ich entnommen habe kann ich an den Fingern abzählen. Für die Tage am Teich ...........da müßte ich ein Krake sein.Wer will schon sein Hobby einschränken?? 
Ein Teufelskreis..................


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Servus. Als Alternative kann man ja an mehreren Gewässern Lizenzen erwerben. Ich muß dazusagen bei uns in Österreich gibts das nicht wie in Germany das man mit einer Lizenz in vielen Gewässern Angeln darf da mußt für jedes extra Zahlen. Beispiel Donau da darfst ja nach Lizenz 1 oder vieleicht auch 3 Km länge der Donau befischen und da auch nur ein bestimmtes Stück.


----------



## Agalatze (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

hallo lenzibald,
leider ist es hier nicht so einfach wie du denkst. hier gibt es auch für jeden flussabschnitt verschiedene karten die man sich besorgen muss. und teilweise ist es garnicht so einfach herraus zu bekommen wer zur zeit der pächter der gewässer ist.


----------



## Palerado (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> @Palerado
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, Du wärst ein "klischeehafter AlleskriegtwasaufdenKopp Angler". Ich hatte lediglich den Eindruck, oder vielleicht hab ich es auch nur falsch interpretiert, das Du dabei nur an dich als Angler denkst und nicht an den Fisch. Ich habe es so verstanden >>> Wenn Du in einer Saison nur ein paar Fische, z.B. Zander, fängst, willst Du sie auch mitnehmen. Wenn Du aber viele fängst, bist Du auch bereit darauf zu achten das der Fischbestand "geschützt" wird. Und das ist mir eben etwas aufgestoßen!
> Wenn ichs falsch verstanden hab tuts mir leid. Aber ich "sage" eben was ich meine und das ich da auch mal falsch liege ist eben menschlich!!


Wenn selbst ich es schaffe an einem Gewässer einen Zander zu fangen dann müssen die Bestände gut sein


----------



## peterSbizarre (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

der thread hier ist so ziemlich das dümmste seit langem in diesem board. trotzdem bitte zwei fragen:

@wedaufischer





			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste Beispiel ist der Rhein dessen Wasser immer klarer/sauberer wurde.


das verstehe ich nicht... #c 
die wasserqualität des rheins ist zwar gestiegen, zander (wie alle anderen fische) benötigen aber kein verschmutzes undoder belastetes wasser.
des weiteren ist der rhein nicht klar und ist auch nicht klarer geworden. die trübung des rheinwassers natürlich und von mineralischer art. weder im winter noch im sommer, noch bei absolutem niedrigwasser(sommer 2003) liegt die sichttiefe im rhein über 50cm.
woran liegt es deiner meinung nach dann? 

@beejay





			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das machste mal in Elbe, Weser, Rhein, Ruhr, Mosel, Neckar, Oder, Donau, [...], am Bodensee, in sämtlichen Talsperren und allen weiteren großen zusammenhängenden Gewässersystemen und Kanälen, bei denen die Wasserfläche in der Größenordnung von Quadratkilometern liegt.


gegenfrage beejay: wie um himmelswillen willst du oder sollen es andere angler je schaffen den zander in einem so großen gewässer auszurotten oder den bestand nachhaltig zu schädigen? 
... ziemlich unmöglich finde ich, wenn man bedenkt, dass der großteil der angler vom ufer aus fischt.


----------



## Acharaigas (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

die wasserqualität des rheins ist zwar gestiegen, zander (wie alle anderen fische) benötigen aber kein verschmutzes undoder belastetes wasser.
des weiteren ist der rhein nicht klar und ist auch nicht klarer geworden. die trübung des rheinwassers natürlich und von mineralischer art. weder im winter noch im sommer, noch bei absolutem niedrigwasser(sommer 2003) liegt die sichttiefe im rhein über 50cm.

Da muss ich dir aber wiedersprechen. Der Rhein ist klarer geworden. Durch einen extrem angestiegenen Bestand an Bachflohkrebsen werden die Schwebeteilchen im Wasser schneller rausgefiltert weshalb das Wasser schon kurz nach Hochwasser sauber ist.

TT


----------



## peterSbizarre (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@acharaigas

dazu will ich eigentlich nichts mehr sagen. aber





			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rhein ist klarer geworden.


der rhein ist nicht klarer geworden.





			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Durch einen extrem angestiegenen Bestand an Bachflohkrebsen werden die Schwebeteilchen im Wasser schneller rausgefiltert


erstens: kann sein dass es mehr geworden sind, aber untersuchungsergebnisse dazu gibt es nicht. also ist es nicht bewiesen.
zweitens: bachflohkrebse sind keine muscheln. 

drittens: liest du blinker?


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Lieber peterSbizarre,

folge mal diesen ganzen Links, dann wirst du feststellen, dass an meiner Aussage doch einiges dran ist und du hast eine ganze Menge zu lesen.

Diesen auch. und diesem


----------



## herrm (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

60 cm wäre in ordnung,die fische hätten dann auch schon laichen können und es wäre für natürlichen nachwuchs gesorgt.


----------



## peterSbizarre (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@wedaufischer





			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> du hast eine ganze Menge zu lesen.


du hast dir bei der antwort nicht viel mühe gemacht. leider habe ich jetzt keine zeit und auch keine lust die ganzen berichte zu lesen.:m  
nach dem überfliegen habe ich aber festgestellt dass es da wohl hauptsächlich um wasserqualitäten geht. 
ich bin aber weiterhin der meinung dass die trübung im rhein von mineralischen partikeln und sedimenten hervorgerufen wird und weniger von pflanzlichem plankton(algen). dafür spricht z.b. auch dass bereits der oberrhein eine milchig-graue trübung aufweist.
damit leute wie du verstehen was ich meine müsste ich wahrscheinlich erst einen mittelalterlichen textauszug über die fischerei im rhein zitieren in dem die wassertrübung beschrieben wird....


----------



## Knobbes (10. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Ich finde der zander sollte 55 cm haben.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Carlo (10. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> der thread hier ist so ziemlich das dümmste seit langem in diesem board.


Nu sagmal , haste wieder was geraucht und kommst mit der schönen weiten Welt nicht mehr klar? :q 


Zu den Schonmaßen kann ich nur sagen , das 50 cm voll ausreichend sind und wenn nicht so ein Mangel an Zander da wäre , würde sich über 50 cm keiner Gedanken machen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

50cm erscheinen mir persönlich am sinnvollsten.
KOF!!!


----------



## Ghanja (10. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> der thread hier ist so ziemlich das dümmste seit langem in diesem board.


Na das ist doch prima dass dir der Thread gefällt - ohne deinen Kommentar wäre er auch völlig wertlos gewesen.


----------



## Medo (11. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Duischhaube schrieb:
			
		

> @acharaigas
> 
> dazu will ich eigentlich nichts mehr sagen. aber der rhein ist nicht klarer geworden.
> 
> ...


----------



## **bass** (14. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

...65cm, und hecht 75cm


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

55cm find ich ganz in ordnung.


----------



## Feedertyp (15. April 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

HALLO!


Wie wärs mit einer ganz anderen Regelung!

Z.B. Alle gelandeten Zander zwischen 45 und 60 cm dürfen/müssen mitgenommen werden und alles ab 60 cm muss wieder zurückgesetzt werden!

Somit verhindert man ein Verbutten der Bestände und es gäbe wieder richtig kräftige Kämpfer am anderen Ende der Ruttenspitze! Und zugleich Fische die fast ungestört ablaichen können!



Mfg Stefan

Genauso würd ich das auch mit dem Hecht halten!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

ich fände es gut, wie schon jemand gesagt hat, 1 zander/hecht pro tag. 50 cm ist in ordnung, da gute größe zum essen. ich persönlich setze zu 90 prozent eh alles zurück! es sei denn, mich bittet jemand um einen hecht oder so.
mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

75 cm für hechte? warum denn nicht gleich 1.20 m, dann können die, die gern mal einen essen wollen es ja gleich lassen. und ich kenn viele, die lieber einen 50er essen statt nen 75er.


----------



## Masterfischer (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass 60 cm gut ist. In unseren Gewässern sind die Zander auf 60 cm gesetzt......


Bei uns sind es 50cm und das halte ich für angebracht und ausreichend. 45cm finde ich zu wenig 55cm ist auch noch angebracht aber nicht höher.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

ja, 50 habe ich auch abgestimmt. 45 ist echt klein. kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie die genährt sind. hatte schon 50, die waren dicker und besser als manche 60iger strippen ;-) aber wie gesagt, man müsste die mitnahme reduzieren. 5 pro tag ist zu viel, definitiv.


----------



## Masterfischer (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie gesagt, man müsste die mitnahme reduzieren. 5 pro tag ist zu viel, definitiv.


Also bei uns dürfen nur zwei Edelfische(Karpfen Hecht Salmonieden ZAnder u.s.w.) pro Tag mitgenommen werden danach ist das angeln einzustellen. Finde ich per. ganz OK


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Bei uns gilt die gleiche Regelung, wie der "Masterfischer" aufzeigt: 2 Fische aus einer Liste (ich vermeide stumpf "Edelfische"!) pro Tag und Angler (gilt von 0:00 - 23:59).
Das Schonmaß von 50 cm ist meiner Meinung nach für hiesige Verhältnisse okay. Mit Regelungen, die die Kirche im Dorf lassen, kann ich bestens leben. Sonderregelungen für besonders kritische Gewässer, die von einer Aufhebung der Schonmaße und -zeiten gehen bishin zu einem kompletten Fangverbot kann ich allerdings auch leben, solange sie in irgendeiner Weise nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## **bass** (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

@bubbel,
hier wurde ja nach unserer persönlichen meinûng gefragt und da ich hechte nicht unbedingt gerne bei mir in der pfanne sehe und z.B. bei mir in der mosel es immer weniger gibt find ich diese regelung gut... möchte halt eben wieder einen guten bestand in meinem hausgewässer sehen und beangeln können.
und sowieso wäre ich für schonmaße welche jedem gewässer angepasst werden sollten und nicht ein fixes mass für fluss,see,bach oder sonst was...


----------



## Profi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Es wäre an der Zeit das lächerliche Maß drastisch zu erhöhen. Gleichzeitig sollte auch an den öffentlichen Gewässern eine fangbegrenzung eingeführt werden. Bei uns am Rhein und Neckar gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung und zusätzlich die Anlandepflicht. Will man nach dem Hecht nun die restlichen Zander auch noch ausrotten? 
Ich jedenfalls habe kein gutes gefühl mehr, wenn ich einen Rheinzander töten muss (MUSS- weil ich nur Fische mit Verletzungen töte). Früher, in meinen ersten Angeljahren so Anfang der 90er Jahre, als es noch haufenweise zander im Rhein gab, hab ich auch fast alles totgeknüppelt. Heute gilt für mich catch & release für Rheinzander.
Ich mach daraus allerdings kein Dogma, und respektiere die Entnahme zum Verzehr. Allerdings sollte die Entnahme mit Weitsicht erfolgen und Maßhalten gehört dazu. MfG Eric


----------



## Promachos (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

Für mich ist an einem 50er Zander sowohl als Angler als auch als Koch zu wenig dran. Als sinnvoll erachte ich mindestens 55, besser 60 cm. Denkt doch auch mal dran, dass ein Zander, der erst ein oder zwei Jahre später rausgekloppt wird, uns vielleicht vorher noch ein paar Nachwuchszander beschert.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ideales Schonmaß für Zander?*

leute das kommt auch völlig auf das jeweilige gewässer an wieviel an so nem zander dran ist. ich habe schon genug fische mit 50 cm gefangen die dick und groß genug waren.
außerdem gehts ja nicht darum ab wann ein zander gut für den kochtopf ist oder !?
also ich halte ein maß von 60 oder höher für utopisch !!!
dann kommen auch noch wieder die leute, die sagen würden, dass ein so schöner fisch von meinetwegen 70 cm nicht gekillt werden sollte weil er super zum laichen wäre usw... man sollte hier ein sinnvoler mittelmaß finden


----------

